# Msds sheets



## jk1169 (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of a website or have a updated MSDS sheets for plumbers??


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You should easily be able to find MSDS for individual products online.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Most manufacturer's make it available on line. Any place that sells chemical products is supposed to make the MSDS available, usually through a web link, or an 800 number,


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

Another way to get them is ask for them when you buy the product at the store, they have to provide them to you free of charge when requested:thumbup:


----------

